# Java "AND" Verknüpfung (ok)



## b0unc3 (31. Aug 2006)

Ho leudz,

Gibt es in Java so etwas, wie in PHP die "AND" Verknüpfung? Wenn ja wie lautet sie?


----------



## DP (31. Aug 2006)

& oder &&


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Aug 2006)

& binär
&& logisch


----------



## b0unc3 (31. Aug 2006)

also die && verknüpfund kann es nicht sein (also das ist zum mindest nicht das, was ich brauche) das mit dem einen & teste ich jetzt mal. . danke erstmal für eure antworten

//EDIT:

okay, das mit dem 1 "&" wars was ich gesucht habe, danke


----------



## DP (31. Aug 2006)

b0unc3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> !! Wir Haben Mit Der Vergangenheit Abgeschlossen Aber Die Vergangenheit Nicht Mit Uns !!



die gegenwart auch nicht, siehe knobloch


----------



## b0unc3 (31. Aug 2006)

ok, neues problem,

ich habe versucht ein applet spiel zu programmieren un da muss ich einen Ball abschiessen. Wenn ich jetzt in das applet klicke (um den ball zu schiessen) dann hole ich mir die information, wo ich auf der x und y Achs bin und vergleiche es mit der position des Balles auf der x und y Achse aber irgendwie wenn ich auf den Ball klick, dann "treffe" ich ihn nicht und wenn ich hinter den Ball klicke, dann "treff" ich ihn aber . . kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhlefen bitte?

hier mal 2 code ausschnitte:

Methode zum überprüfen, ob de Ball getroffen wurde:


```
public boolean userHit(int maus_x, int maus_y) {
		
		if (maus_x >= pos_x - radius && maus_x <= pos_x + radius & 
				maus_y >= pos_y - radius && maus_y <= pos_y + radius) {
			player.addScore (10*Math.abs(x_speed) + 10);
			return true;
		} else return false;
	}
```


Event Handling bei Mausklick:


```
public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e ) {
		// Position der Maus holen
		int maus_x = e.getX();
		int maus_y = e.getY();
		
		// Behandlung von Mausereignissen, währen das Spiel läuft
		if (!isStopped) {
			// Testen, ob roter Ball getroffen wurde
			if (redBall.userHit(maus_x, maus_y)) {
				// Ball auf Startposition zurücksetzen
				redBall.ballWasHit();
			}
			// Testen, ob blauer Ball getroffen wurde
			if (blueBall.userHit(maus_x, maus_y)) {
				// Ball auf Startposition zurücksetzen
				blueBall.ballWasHit();
			}	
		}
		// Gestopptes Spiel starten
		if (isStopped && e.getClickCount() == 2) {
			// Alle wichtigen Werte zurücksetzen
			isStopped = false;
			init();
		}
	}
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Aug 2006)

benutz mal die klasse Point, und du musst && benutzen... aber klammern setzen nicht vergessen

noch was: das init() was du da benutzt is das von dir oder des aus der applet klasse? letzteres wird automatisch vom browser aufgerufen, deshalb solltest du des nicht benutzten...


----------



## b0unc3 (1. Sep 2006)

ok, werds mal probieren, danke . . ja die init() methode ist von mir


----------

